# Snake Avoidance II



## Iowa Farmer (Jun 30, 2003)

Took the pup to Snake Avoidance clinic. I'm very confidant that he will steer very clear of ANY snakes. If you have not seen it done, It's pretty traumatic for both dog and dog owner. They nail the dogs with the e-collar the second they get wind, sight or hear the snake. I mean they nail the dogs and then they do it again with the snake making contact with the dog. Kind of turns your stomach to see the pain those pups go through.
BUT after hearing some of the stories of both dog and owner getting bit and with dogs dying I'm happy it is done. I would strongly encourage you do it. After hearing of lost-dead dogs, I would do it.

For what it's worth this guy said that you don't need a refresher each year. Maybe every 3 years or but never every year. He said they just want your money.

Safe Hunting!


----------

